# Pentium 100: Existe solução?

## rodrigo_lima

Olá pessoal do Fórum,

Tenho um Pentium 100 encostado (e não quero desperdiçá-lo!), portanto a idéia de colocar Linux nele vem amadurecendo em minha cabeça, e eu já tentei. Mas a tentativa foi frustrada, pois a raridade não faz boot por CD, ou seja, preciso de um instalador em um disquete! Alguém conhece alguma distro (de preferência Gentoo   :Wink: ) que resolva meu problema (que seja leve, e possua versão de instalador em disquete)?

Grato desde já,

Rodrigo

----------

## LZZ

requisitos do gentoo de acordo com a documentação:

CPU i486;

Memória 64Mb;

Espaço em disco 1.5GB + 256Mb de swap

----------

## rodrigo_lima

Muito obrigado, mas alguem conhece uma distro que rode em um pc com todas essas limitacoes?

----------

## RoadRunner

É possível instalar Gentoo sem ser a partir do LiveCD, basta dar uma olhadela na documentação em http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml e seguir uma das alternativas.

----------

## Vanquirius

Olá,

Eu já cheguei a rodar Gentoo em um pentium 100 com 48MB de RAM, é extremamente lento, mas funciona.

Se o computador tiver uma unidade de CD-ROM, existe um programa para disquete que permite carregar a partir do CD mesmo se a BIOS não for capaz. Não lembro o nome, mas se você procurar, vai achar...

Minha sugestão, todavia: pegue o disco rígido da máquina e instale o que você precisa em uma máquina mais veloz. Caso contrário, você vai passar pelo menos uma semana esperando compilar...

Abs,

Marcelo

----------

## theframed

vc pode tentar o vector linux (não pegue a versão SOHO) ou o damn small, procure no distrowatch.com q vc vai achar essas duas, acho q seria as melhores opções...

flws...

[s]'

----------

## thiagonunes

Usar linux em micro velho é f***, mas se esse pentium100 ta encostado é porque você tem outro melhor pra usar, não?

Já pensou em usar LTSP? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ltsp.xml

Se o monitor dele também ta aí parado acumulando poeira e seu micro tem um slot pci livre para adotar uma placa de vídeo de trocentos anos atrás (tipo uma trident de 1 MB) eu tenho outra sujestão pra tí: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/

Um exemplo desse tipo de utilização do X: http://www.insignesoftware.com/produtos/sixsystem.php

[RoadRunner] - Editei o tópico para modificar uma palavra não adequada a estes forums.

----------

## eduveks

Por experiencia própria te aconselho NetBSD ou OpenBSD, mais leve que o NetBSD impossível   :Razz: 

Computadores até 1000 Mhz acomselho sem sombras de dúvidas um BSD, 1000 Mhz na minha opinião é o minímo para ter um Linux em condições, apesar destes 1000 Mhz não ser o suficiente para ambiente grafico com KDE e Gnome rodarem suavemente, sempre tem a solução de Fluxbox e Blackbox...

Eu particularmente gosto muito do OpenBSD, tenho um server em casa (P2 433Mhz) com OpenBSD, como servidor FTP, CVS e pra testes... logo no boot nota-se a diferença na velocidade do BSD e Linux, com estas mesmas coisas, o P3 1000 com Linux vs o P2 433 com BSD o BSD ganha num pc com a metade de hardware que o Linux, estou a falar em termos de BOOT... pois tenho estes dois PCs em casa para testes e servidores caseiros, e noto bem isto.

Mas isto não quer dizer que um é melhor que outro, apenas que com os BSDs, dificilmente, e com muito esforço é que vais conseguir configurar a tua placa 3D, recursos USB, etc... BSDs são para hardware básicos e são ótimos nisto, e para servidores de grande porte e de grande importãncia, com milhares de acessos, ou seja se quer um sistema estavel, que trabalhe na perfeição com o seu HD, Memória, CPU, e Rede, seja de grande ou de baixo porte, pra isto é BSD, mas o X, Gnome, Fluxbox e afins tb correm no BSD, e mais leve que no Linux, mas prefiro o Linux pra Desktop.

Pro resto, para um bom desktop e para servidores de médio porte, Linux! Para poder tirar proveito de uma placa gráfica 3D a 100% é Linux com certeza  :Very Happy: 

O desempenho dos BSDs é indiscutivel, são os mais rápidos, mais estáveis e mais seguros, afinal já vão com muitos anos nesta estrada...

----------

## xef

Não se podem tirar conclusões a partir dos tempos de boot..

Neste momento estou a trabalhar com uma maquina rapidissima que demora bastante tempo a arrancar simplesmente porque tem de montar grandes partições reiserfs e fica muito tempo parado nesse ponto. Logo, esta máquina é mais rapida que uma inferior que tenha menos disco?

Além disso o boot do bsd e de qualquer distribuição de gentoo simplesmente não faz a mesma coisa, os serviços iniciados são diferentes de maquina pra maquina!

Cada um é feito para aquilo que é... Se queres um servidor, bsd é feito pra isso. Se queres um desktop não me parece que fala sentido usar bsd... E aí o teu argumento da velocidade volta a falhar. Linux para servidor funciona bem com muito menos de 1000MHz. Mesmo para desktop com gnome não me parece que o limite esteja aí, talvez nos 1000MHz mas o mais importante ainda é a memória.

----------

## eduveks

Se calhar não fui bem claro...

Estava a dizer mais quanto ao tempo do boot do Kernel, e não dos serviços   :Razz:  , q quanto ao kernel os bsds são mais rápidos por terem menos suporte a hardware, etc... mas é óbvio que quanto mais hardwares e mais discos tiveres, mais tempo vai levar o boot, mas no meu exemplo isto não se aplica, dado que as duas máquinas eram iguais, com diferença apenas no CPU e MotherBoard.

Num P3 1000 Mhz, com 192 MB de Ram, com o Debian, o Gnome ou o KDE ficavam muito lentos, dai que coloquei o Fluxbox, e ficou bem melhor... por isto que digo, Desktop com Gnome ou KDE, menos de 1000 Mhz, e menos de 128 MB é pra esquecer.

No caso, um Pentium 100, eu instalava um BSD com o X + Fluxbox, caso seja pra Desktop.

É verdade que numa máquina destas o Linux funcionaria bem como servidor, mas nunca tão bem como um BSD.

Nisto concordo plenamente contigo Xef:

 *xef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cada um é feito para aquilo que é... Se queres um servidor, bsd é feito pra isso. Se queres um desktop não me parece que fala sentido usar bsd...
> 
> 

 

Só acrescentando... se este desktop for um P100, acho que ai sim se enquadra um BSD.

----------

## eduveks

Apenas uma dica, para quem não conhece...

 :Arrow:  DesktopBSD - http://www.desktopbsd.net/

DesktopBSD is running on any decent i386, AMD64 or EM64T computer.:

http://www.desktopbsd.net/index.php?id=37

Mas mesmo BSD + KDE não acredito que fique com um desempenho aceitavel num P100...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xef

A mim parece-me mais que és um bsd zealot...

----------

## To

lol ninguém tinha notado  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## eduveks

Heee.... desculpa ai, mas sabia que ia chegar a isto...

O problema é um P100... apenas isto... não quero converter ninguem a BSD por favor, eu estou aqui por que gosto do Gentoo e uso Gentoo, mas o caso é um P100   :Laughing: 

Temos que ser realistas e abertos a tudo... apenas isto não me entendam mal por favor   :Wink: 

No mundo não existe só o Gentoo, e ainda bem que é assim. Concorrencia é sempre bom! Mas o Gentoo é melhor!   :Razz: 

Só uma dúvida alguém sabe quanto tempo demora para compilar um Kernel + GCC + X, num P100 ?!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xef

Gnome ficar lento num pentium 1000?

Deves ter feito um belo serviço pra conseguir isso...

Recomendar bsd para desktop é no mínimo estupido mas enfim...

 *Quote:*   

> Só uma dúvida alguém sabe quanto tempo demora para compilar um Kernel + GCC + X, num P100 ?! 

 

Pode-se fazer as compilações noutra maquina, por exemplo...

----------

## Vanquirius

 *xef wrote:*   

> Recomendar bsd para desktop é no mínimo estupido mas enfim...

 

Discordo...

----------

## eduveks

 *xef wrote:*   

> Gnome ficar lento num pentium 1000?

 

Pra mim fica, gosto de clicar e as coisas acontecerem rapidamente, objetivo é ganhar tempo de trabalho e menos tempo olhando pro nada, por isso prefiro o Fluxbox nestes casos...

 *xef wrote:*   

> Deves ter feito um belo serviço pra conseguir isso...

 

Sim, fiz um belo serviço, ficou muito bom(pra ti talvez excelente), mas pra mim, muito melhor(bem mais rápido) com Fluxbox!

 *xef wrote:*   

> Recomendar bsd para desktop é no mínimo estupido mas enfim...

 

Nota-se que tens altos conhecimentos sobre BSDs, já deves ter usado muitos BSDs como Desktop para saber bem o que diz.

 *xef wrote:*   

> Pode-se fazer as compilações noutra maquina, por exemplo...

 

Com essa até me surpreendes, se vou compilar em outra máquina qual a vantagem do Gentoo neste caso??? É mais fácil pegar uma distro já compilada, pronta a usar, não??? Dhannn...

----------

## theframed

ta até parecendo akele forum baboo...

só flames...

[]'s

----------

## To

O gentoo já tem versões precompiladas, podem não ser a versão mais recente mas dá para o que queres.

----------

## pacho2

Sorry, it is in Spanish  :Sad:  :

http://blogdrake.net/node/4146

I think that slackware is an option  :Wink: 

----------

## nunogt

Mais um voto para o BSD. E recorro à minha experiência pessoal para ao justificar: 

Também tinha um Pentium 120 encostado a um canto (com 16Mb de RAM), e tentei aproveitá-lo para firewall/proxy. Muitas das distros de Linux de hoje em dia, por incluírem um kernel 2.6 falham a detecção de alguns componentes fundamentais dos computadores dessa altura, o que significa que os LiveCDs de instalação nem conseguem arrancar. As distribuições com as quais tive sucesso são versões antigas de algumas das da "velha guarda", tal como o Debian Potato, ou versões antigas do Slackware, que ainda não têm o kernel 2.6 (algumas nem o 2.4). Essas, apesar de arrancarem, são no mínimo "dolorosas" para configurar e funcionar como estamos habituados. Daí o meu voto para uma qualquer distribuição BSD. Não terá certamente qualquer problema a arrancar com a tua máquina, e devido à natureza do seu método de gerencia de pacotes podes evitar compilar todo o sistema, o que demoraria um bom par de dias, no minimo. Além disso, tens oportunidade de brincar não só com um primo do Linux, como também a fonte de inspiração da Portage do Gentoo (ports).

No entanto, no meu caso, nunca ponderaria sequer utilizar uma máquina destas para desktop. Se queres desktop, e se o Linux te falhar (e se a máquina tiver RAM suficiente para o XFree86/Xorg), FreeBSD com um ambiente de trabalho minimalista (XFCE, fluxbox, etc.) é capaz de ser uma excelente alternativa. Windows 9x também iria funcionar, mas isso não é nada divertido  :Wink: 

Se for exclusivamente para servidor, seja ele qual for, OpenBSD é a minha recomendação.

Já agora aproveito para exprimir o meu desagrado relativamente à atitude que tiveram com o eduveks. Achei a opinião dele fundamentada e adequada, e parece-me que alguns de vós é que demonstraram comportamentos típicos de um Linux zealot. É tudo UNIX, e até é mais livre, não vejo qualquer vantagem neste tipo de comportamentos que podem potencialmente dividir a comunidade open source.

----------

## Xisto

Bom perto dos caras ai de cima eu to mais perto de uma ervilha ou de uma batata mas vamos lah =).... e eu tenho certeza de que eles vão me corrigir  (ou me trucidadar) se eu falar bestera  :Wink: ...

provavelmente vc vai estar colocando um novo OS a titulo de curiosidade porque nem se irmaozinho vai conseguir ficar jogando asteroids em um pentium 100 não eh =D?

Eu até sugiro q vc pegue um distro e remasterise ele, pega a versão minima do gentoo (do debian, do slackware...) usa um DE leve, XFCE, enigmaWM (não me batam plz!)

Vc pode muito bem por uma utilidade nessa maquina, vc pode usar ela como roteador, como servidor de firewall, quem sabe ateh por em cluster com sua maquina e fazer um upgrade forçado na individua ?

----------

## Fighting Falcon

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/gnap.xml

O GNAP pode ser uma alternativa interessante, dependendo da destinação dada a este P100.

----------

## iuri_BR

Eu tenho um Pentium 486DX 66MHz 4Mb de memória com um windows 3.11. Ele está com esse windows pq veio assim. A minha pretenção é instalar um linux bem leve e fazer um cluster beuwulf( num vai ajudar mui né  :Razz: ). Será ele + um k62 500MHz e esse aqui, um athlon-px 2000+ 1.6GHz 256Mb RAM DDR. Bom com aqui é GNU/Linux então os nós devem ser linux também. E eu encontrei um linux muito interessante. Parece até que ele foi feito para esse PC. http://www.superant.com/smalllinux/ e tem tamem o X11 modificado para PCs com pouca memória. http://www.superant.com/smalllinux/tinyX01.html

----------

## upaf

Eu não sei o que você está pretendendo fazer com esse micro, mas no meu caso eu fiz o seguinte: Eu peguei um micro encostado (Pentinum 233, 96Mb de RAM, 8Gb de disco) e transformei ele no meu servidor de arquivos e servidor de impressão.

Como tinha comprado um HD novo para meu micro, eu aposentei um HD de 120Gb e liguei nele. O micro é tão antigo que não reconhecia o HD de 120Gb, então eu instalei o Linux no HD de 8Gb (só para dar boot) e no de 120 eu guardo os meus arquivos.

Eu instalei o Slackware 10 sem interface gráfica. O micro fica ligado direto sem monitor nem teclado, as poucas vezes que eu preciso fazer algo nele, eu o acesso via SSH do meu micro.

Nele rodam Samba, FTP e servidor de impressão. Eu comprei uma placa USB e instalei nele, vou ligar o scanner nele e deixar a impressora e scanner conectados nele, assim eu consigo compartilhar esses recursos tanto no meu micro, quando no notebook da empresa.

Eu acho que dá pra fazer isso com qualquer outro Linux com kernel 2.4 sem a interface gráfica, eu tentei usar o 2.6, mas acho por causa do hardware antigo eu tive vários problemas de estabilidade.

Em alguns testes de monitoração, devido ao uso dele (servidor de arquivos, impressão, etc), a CPU é muito pouco utilizada, mesmo nas tarefas mais "pesadas".

Se você quiser transformá-lo só em servidor de arquivos (samba, ftp, etc), dê uma olhada no FreeNAS http://www.freenas.org. Ele é baseado no FreeBSD, requer um hardware extremamente simples e todo o gerenciamento (até mesmo a formatação de um HD novo), pode ser feita pelo browser de qualquer outro computador na rede. No meu caso, só não pude utilizá-lo porque ele não tem servidor de impressão.   :Sad: 

Espero que isso ajude!

EDIT: Com o FreeNAS, você pode colocar o HD no seu desktop, instalá-lo (ele apenas copia os arquivos no HD de destino), colocar o HD de volta no seu P100 e pronto!

----------

